# Photo Gallery: 500+ Shots of Audi R18 Testing in Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're still working on some video and our story of our time spent last Monday on location with Audi Sport at their post-Sebring R18 test session. In the meantime though we've managed to sift through our photos.

Click the link at the bottom and you'll find a collection of over 500 shots taken at the test from both myself (George Achorn) and by photographer Jim Fets who was there to shoot the test for Audi of America. 40-some shots of Jim's can also be found via Audi of America's Flickr account (also linked below). Jim was kind enough to share over 200 images from his shoot with us.










As for our specific Fourtitude shots, we were liberal with what we included in the gallery. A few of the shots are close to duplicates of others while some are a little blurry. We consciously decided to not be too selective because we figure hardcore fans of Audi Sport will want to see as many shots as possible. In that regard, please enjoy what you find below.

We've also seen complaints about our gallery format size... 1024 pixels being the largest size. We plan to take some of the better shots and turn them into wallpapers but those will come after we get the video and story live sometime tomorrow. For now, enjoy the pics and if you have any specific suggestions for which ones we choose as wallpaper then let us know below.

* Fourtitude Audi R18 Test Photo Gallery *

* Audi of America R18 Test Photo Gallery on Flickr *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Awesome shots dude... car looks good EXCEPT wow... that shark fin is possibly one of THE most insane things to come out of the "minds" of the ACO ever. Top things off I'm not quite sure the teams think it's effective given Peugeot's two blowover events. Did you hear any talk at the race about that at all? Everyone seems pretty tight-lipped.

Good for advertising however. Someone should put a neon sign on one of them b/c that seems to be the only thing they are good for other than making what would be an awesomely cool looking car, look pretty bad.


----------

